# 2013 Folsom Cyclebration Sept 6-8 Online reg open 10 events, 3 days!



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

*Hey everyone - The 2013 Folsom Cyclebration is almost here!! *

10 cycling events in three days, September 6-8, 2013


There is a little bit of something for everyone!:

The highlights:


Road Bike Omnium (Time Trial, Criterium, Circuit race)
First NORCAL Cyclocross race of the season
MTB open public ride/racer practice Saturday - Race on Sunday
Fam Jam - Freestyle BMX and Scooter jumping
Gold Rush Century, Metric Century and Half Metric Century
*NEW:* Bike swap and BEER GARDEN

For full event details go HERE.

To volunteer and earn a race voucher go HERE

Thank you all, this is one great big event!

See you there,
Brian


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Here are a couple cool videos too:

Challenge Criterium:





Willow Creek Circuit Race:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I'll probably volunteer. 

I was planning on racing the P1/2 crit/circuit races anyway. Why not race them for free.


----------



## uclamatt2007 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be racing (using the term loosely) the mountain bike.


----------

